# Elephant skies



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

I have jotted the pattern as best as I could as I was going along. The sleeves I have calculated with a knitting app. Please also just take note that you will be knitting this pattern at trial and error. I have adjusted a normal knittingpattern to a all in one top down and I do hope it will come out as you knit. I have knitted the 3rd size and it came out as per my photo.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you for the pattern. If anything seems not right , I will send you a pm.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you so much. I was looking for a cardigan pattern for my cousin's baby. I think this is the one. :-D :-D


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice, I love the buttons :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks so much. Anxious to finish WIP'S so I can make this. If anyone has any questions while making this please let all of us know. Beautiful sweater. Curious, would largest size be big enough for 8 yr old?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks so muchfor this pattern. Anxious to finish WIP'S so I can make this. If anyone has any questions while making this please let all of us know. Beautiful sweater. Curious, would largest size be big enough for 8 yr old? My GD wears a size 8 but not sure of the chest measurement for a size 8.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

This looks like a very interesting project.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

I don't know what measurement a size 8 is, but have a look at the body measurement.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

Cottongirl said:


> I have jotted the pattern as best as I could as I was going along. The sleeves I have calculated with a knitting app. Please also just take note that you will be knitting this pattern at trial and error. I have adjusted a normal knittingpattern to a all in one top down and I do hope it will come out as you knit. I have knitted the 3rd size and it came out as per my photo.


This is a multiple size pattern 18 inch to 22inch chest measurement


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I can't wait to start.


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks, this looks like just what I've been looking for.


----------



## grandma8 (Oct 27, 2011)

Where did you get the elephant buttons?


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Very pretty sweater. Love the color.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. It´s very pretty!


----------



## Cottongirl (May 26, 2012)

I got them at my woolshop in George South Africa . . . just happened that they fitted in with the wool colours. You will have to look around and just keep your eyes open, you might just stumble upon some. I have found that buttons are hard to get these days. Especially something special


----------

